# Should i cut contact with him?



## sara867 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi all,

A friend of mine told me about this forum and how good the advice given is so i thought i would write my issue here. I have recently been seeing a guy (we have only gone on a few dates), but things seemed to be going really well. However, last few days something has seemed off. When we were on the phone last night he got really weird and i sensed it so i said well i am going to go. 

He then text me saying he is really attracted to me, thinks i have an amazing personality, and thinks we could be great together and everything tells him i am the right girl for him, but he doesn't think he is into me as much as i am into him and he is worried he will never get to that point. I responded saying that he can't help if he isn't feeling it but he sounds very unsure and uneasy about everything and i don't think it should be that way and if you like someone you just know.

This morning he said the thought of us not talking or seeing each other anymore makes him unhappy....and if i still want to see him again would i give him one more chance for another date (we were supposed to see each other this week). I responded and said i didn't think so as i doubt one more date would change anything and it is like he is trying to convince himself and it just feels tarnished now. 

He responded saying if i change my mind to let him know, and then he asked me do i think it is possible for someones feelings to grow, or if he isn't feeling it now do i think he will never be feeling it? He then said he wants to be with me so he must have some sort of feelings. I didn't really know what to say to that so i didn't reply. Do you think just cutting contact now is for the best? If he isn't that interested i doubt he will contact again now anyway.I just found it a bit all over the place.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Walk away. He is not into you. You are Plan C. You need a better suitor.


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

Agreed. If a man likes you and wants more he makes it pretty clear. If he is keeping you around until something better comes along he tells you the sort of things you posted.


----------



## afab (Jul 28, 2015)

How do you explain really weird. Sounds like he also has someone else and is keeping you both. I would tread carefully.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Sounds like you're a backup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I can't imagine why he's generating this much drama over a brand new relationship with someone he's only been out with a few times. Frankly, that he feels the need to repeatedly fret to you about his level of interest would be a problem for me. It just seems somehow clingy and overwrought. 

Do you want a guy who comes with this much emotional angst?


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Now let me get this straight, he texts you that everything tells him your are the right girl for him...and then the in the next sentance he says he's not sure if he's into you as much as you are to him?? Great way to send mixed signals. I think you may want to consider not seeing this guy, seems like a waste of time. Spend your time with someone who wants to be with you.


----------



## sara867 (Aug 10, 2015)

No i don't, and this is what i said to him. I said we could have just gone on a few more dates as we are still getting to know each other. All the stuff he has told me just seems unnecessary because now he has made me feel like i'm not good enough and i could never be the same around him again i don't think. If after 6 dates say he just said he wasn't feeling it, i would have felt a bit let down but thought okay, but in turn he has just made me feel pretty ****ty.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

He sounds unstable and wacko.

Please walk away from this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trakz (Aug 9, 2015)

I think the very factor that you had to ask means you already know the answer. He sounds like he may be playing you. If he really wanted you,you would know it


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Sara either he has some mental issues or he is doing a really bad job of what is known in the sales business as "the take away" where you tell someone that something they want is not available or just out of their reach, so they work harder to get it. Another woman may have heard what he said and then said to themselves "I will do what I have to to earn your love" Again if that was his plan he sucked at it. Good luck with the next one.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd drop him like a hot potato. He's one of those sort of guys who will keep you chasing after him right up until the point where he says, "I just don't see myself marrying you" and goes off with the girl who just caught his eye.

Much better fish in the sea for a girl who's not willing to settle for crumbs.


----------



## IDon'tKnowAnymore (Jul 6, 2015)

Should I cut contact with him?

YES.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, you should. Today. No point in being with someone who makes you feel bad about yourself.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

He sounds like a wing, whiny idiot ant you certainly don't need one of those around you no matter how "into you" he may be or not.


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

sara867 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A friend of mine told me about this forum and how good the advice given is so i thought i would write my issue here. I have recently been seeing a guy (we have only gone on a few dates), but things seemed to be going really well. However, last few days something has seemed off. When we were on the phone last night he got really weird and i sensed it so i said well i am going to go.
> 
> ...


What an arrogant f_ck. You should have laughed at him.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

huh...

at one point, i could have said something very similar...
my head was not on right during that period of my life. 


it can change, but more than likely, you are going to be dealing with that kind of crap for a long time.
i would walk away.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

His behavior is a perfect example of a spineless man. He doesn't have the courage to just say he just doesn't want to see you any more, so he says just enough so you will get discouraged and do the dirty deed and dump him, then he can be responsibility free.

I would make him feel some pain, call him up and ask him point blank if he wants to break up, I bet even then he acts all wishy washy saying he isn't sure, all the while putting the ball back into your court.


----------

